# New in Toronto



## kartikjadhav (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey Guys! 
In short, can someone please provide me following information : 
1. Money management - 
a. Stay, Food, Clothes, Computer, Transportation, Mobile per month/ per area within Toronto.
b. Total money required till i get job. 
It would be great help for me as well as other fellows who are planning to come. 
If someone have this info / data please come forward ..


Thanks, 
Kartiklane:


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kartikjadhav said:


> Hey Guys!
> In short, can someone please provide me following information :
> 1. Money management -
> a. Stay, Food, Clothes, Computer, Transportation, Mobile per month/ per area within Toronto.
> ...



There are too many variables and all of that will vary with each individual's circumstances.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

$80,000 will always be very helpful.
Some people survive with only $30,000.
Others with even less.
It all depends on your needs, your knowledge of English, your adaptability to the Canadian way of doing things, your attractiveness for local employers, your personal network that can help you landing a job,...


----------



## kartikjadhav (Nov 7, 2015)

THank you very much both of you. 
30000$ .


----------



## honeybee21 (Feb 4, 2016)

$30000 is 15 lakh INR. It's way too much. Is this a monthly or an annual estimate?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

honeybee21 said:


> $30000 is 15 lakh INR. It's way too much. Is this a monthly or an annual estimate?



If you think $30K is way too much for someone living in Toronto then you clearly don't know anything about Toronto.


----------



## honeybee21 (Feb 4, 2016)

colchar said:


> If you think $30K is way too much for someone living in Toronto then you clearly don't know anything about Toronto.


By way too much, I mean it's too much in Indian rupees. Of course, I don't about Toronto.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

honeybee21 said:


> By way too much, I mean it's too much in Indian rupees. Of course, I don't about Toronto.


OP _might_ be able to have an "ok" existence in Toronto on $30k... he won't have any real luxuries or anything like that, but if he really watches his money and didn't go out much, he might be able to make it stretch.

I kind-of-sort-of eaked out a living in Vancouver on $42k before taxes, but I was single (no children) and lived with my parents out in the suburbs... I did have a car but I didn't go out much... this was up to the summer of 2012. 

I doubt that $42k pre tax would get me much in Vancouver these days and it probably wouldn't go far in Toronto either.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I meant that, if you bring $30,000 with you, you are probably ok to get started while not having a job for the first month. ;-)
I didn't refer to yearly income. You are a poor person if that is your yearly income in Toronto.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

honeybee21 said:


> By way too much, I mean it's too much in Indian rupees.



Once the conversion is done, it is not way too much.





> Of course, I don't about Toronto.



Then why comment about the cost of living here?


----------



## honeybee21 (Feb 4, 2016)

colchar said:


> Once the conversion is done, it is not way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




U replied to my comment and that is why I had to reply. I thought this group is for discussion to encourage and provide honest info. Anyway, this group is being used to target non-english speakers. Information that is provided here is available in Google... so no more questions and follow-up from my side


----------



## honeybee21 (Feb 4, 2016)

For the third time I am telling you I did not comment about the cost of living in Toranto. I ONLY converted that amount to Indian Rupees so that other Indians can quickly decide how much they have in their pockets. 

Sad people out here.


----------

